# "Super Dog!"



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Unbelievable... No containing this puppy!

I love the guy eating watermelon at the picnic table..."Whaaaat the...?"


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love this guy!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Bloody Hell!! what a fit, showoffy dog - amazing.
Thanks for posting that.
Now to get my greyhound to jump that little hedge in my garden..........................................


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Bloody Hell!! what a fit, showoffy dog - amazing.
> Thanks for posting that.
> Now to get my greyhound to jump that little hedge in my garden..........................................


Exactly, lol...

The video just makes me smile because this powerhouse of a dog looks like he's having a BLAST..


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That's pretty dang amazing!! Makes you think that you put the dog outside in the fenced yard to go to work. After you leave, the dog gets out runs around, doing all this crazy stuff, and when you get home, he's back in the yard sleeping. You think, what a good boy! Ha!!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Parkour level: awesome.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's just amazing. Yep he is having a ball.


----------

